# Looking to adopt in OKC



## Miranda (Feb 18, 2008)

Im looking to adopt a same sex pair or trio of rats. It would be my first time as a rat owner but I have heard nothing but good things about them and I have a very close friend who owns six whom I love. So i've decided to take the leap and have my own. I would prefer males but if anyone knows of any rats in the OKC area please let me know.


----------



## jenaalyse (Mar 11, 2008)

I dont live near OKC but I am more than willing to drive a while if you are too. I have 3 males and 3 females who need a good home and they can come with a cage if needed. Contact me if interested and I can send you pics. Thanks =]


----------



## TheMother (Mar 16, 2008)

Miranda

I am so glad you are getting three from the start. We made the mistake of only getting one, and now am looking for a couple of campanions for her.

jenaalyse

If you do not mind, I am in OK and would possibly be interested in two females. If in the state, what area?


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Someone on another forum posted this: http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4034709.0

Especially if you want males you could get them neutered from them. I dunno how many are left but it's worth a shot.


----------

